# Newbie... just experienced 2nd failed IVF and miscarriage



## tabby cat (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi

This site has been a great support to me recently but haven't got round to posting so I've decided - it's about time I started joining in!

Been TTC for nearly four years. Initially was investigated for suspected microprolactinoma and have been taking medication for high prolactin since. HSG also showed a possible blocked tube. No problems we thought with DH, but recently discovered he has problems with sperm antibodies. 

We were referred for IVF last year and ended up having ICSI at the last minute due to sperm antibodies. Were so happy to find it was successful first time but sadly it wasn't to be and ended in miscarriage at 6 weeks. Started our 2nd ICSI at the end of Jan this year and after doctors at the Early Pregnancy Unit raising concerns about progesterone levels , this time was put on higher dose injections (ouch!) and again had BFP! Couldn't believe our luck at success a second time and at 7 week scan saw two heartbeats - shocked to discover identical twins in one gestational sac (we only had one embryo transfered). Because of this, was asked to come back for another scan at nearly 9 weeks to monitor, but devasted to discover neither heartbeat could be found. Had ERPC last Tuesday   heartbroken.

This truely is an emotional rollercoaster this IVF business. My only way of coping is to jump back on it and start again. There are so many stories of strength on this site, it really is a fantastic support. So glad I found it. Not sure when we'll begin again (as soon as our clinic lets us prob) .... so hoping for positive results for all of us.

Look forward to chatting to you all

tabby x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Tabbycat

Just wanted to say hello.  I am so sorry to hear about the problems you have had    but this site is a source of great support, as you say.  I think you are right about jumping on the rollercoaster again - you never know what is round the corner (as you can see from my profile  ). 

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

* WELCOME TO FF*

*Tabbycat*
*       *

*I wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here on FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that, There are many members here with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any Volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE
Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## Dancingqueen76uk (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello Tabby Cat, very sorry for your loss.  I too am a newbie and this is my first post.  I have also just gone through 2nd cycle of ivf on 18th March and got a BFP after 2ww.. Everything seemed ok until Friday when I m/c @ 6 weeks.. Devastated and gutted don't come close but I'm trying to stay positive and hope 3rd time we'll be lucky!

Love and hugs

DQ76UK X


----------



## tabby cat (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for all your replies, really appreciate it.

Dancingqueen, so sorry for your loss  .  It's so unfair to finally have that BFP only for it to be whisked away. I've found the experience of miscarriage a really lonely one, couldn't even bring myself to tell my mum this time round    but this sites been really useful, I'm  feeling inspired at the moment that if others can get through it... maybe I can too . Think you are right to be positive, 3rd time lucky seems to have a good sound to it.... stay strong and best of luck.

love 
Tabby Cat


----------

